# talking to people



## Ktgurl (Dec 6, 2005)

for this week, my goal is to try to talk to at least one person in each of my classes. i'm not sure how i'm going to do this since i'm really bad at starting conversations so i think i'll start small and just smile and say hi to someone sitting nearby.


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

That's a great idea


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

hmmm sounds good I might try it myself, I find a problem with talkign to ramdom people because I think that when I talk to someone it has to be because I have interest in them as a friend or whatever. Do you ever get this?


----------



## Ramoz (Feb 6, 2006)

GaryUranga said:


> Do you ever get this?


Yes. If I have no real reason to talk to them, I don't the see point in it. Personality quirk I guess.


----------



## Boogie (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi ktgirl. A goal like that is sure to help you overcome SA. How is it going so far? I read your post about 2 weeks ago and have had it in the back of my mind since and its become my goal since.


----------

